

Luck Favours the Procrastinator - RBerenguel
http://www.friendlyanarchist.com/luck-favours-the-procrastinator/

======
jamesbritt
I think of procrastination as "late binding for ideas".

~~~
RBerenguel
It is a good image of it. But it is not the mainstream, and we relate the
potato couch mode with the idea incubator mode. And they may look the same,
sometimes. Then we feel bad. Then we give up, and our ideas rot.

